# Any One Clued Up On Electric Toothbrushes??



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok so I'm going to invest in an electric toothbrush but have come across a wee problem, what kind to get, ive narrrowed it down to these 2 so far having read reviews on amazon etc and also its my max budget, but I am still unsure whether to go with the oscilating type that is the oral b or the phillips sonicare type?

Anyone familiar with either?

Can anyone shed some light on what type (oscilating or sonic) is best please?

http://www.boots.com/en/Philips-Son...xe&cm_sp=cat_electrical-_-c9001-_-c9001_link6

http://www.boots.com/en/Oral-B-Professional-Care-3000-electric-toothbrush_952993/


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I tried the Phillips sonic but the vibrations were uncomfortable they made my teeth itch if that makes sense but my missus gets on with it fine but the heads are expensive

I dont see the point in the full bells and whistles Oral B i like a bog standard one just with a timer they are about £20 (For heads keep checking Superdrug they often have specials on like BOGOF which makes a big saving when buying four at a time)

I have this one but its my 3rd Braun been using them around 14 years now

http://www.boots.com/en/Oral-B-Braun-Professional-Care-500-Rechargeable-Electric-Toothbrush_953007/


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to echo what the others have said.

We have a Braun and as each head comes with a different coloured ring, we swap the heads over and use the same toothbrush. The one we have was about £50 (paid £25 in Tesco in a 1/2 price offer).

the heads are expensive but there are offers about and how long they last depends on how heavy handed you are with them TBH.

But, i have had nothing more than a dental check-up in the 3 years i have been using one (wisdom teeth excluded - can't blame the toothbrushing for those). So they pay for themselves.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Have any of you tried a normal toothbrush after using an electric for so long? It feels sooooo weird, the head feels really big and the bristles feel really long and limp, yuck.

I have one of the cheapo Oral-B ones. I got the one which comes with the polsihing head. Reduced from £20 to £10 in Tesco. Only thing it has is an on/off button and a two minute time but im more than happy with it.


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Bought two Oral B ones last month. Each comes with two heads so that covers the family. I think that it is a Oral B 1500 - has a two minute timer and does a weird vibrate every 30 secs so that you do the same amount of time on all your teeth. 

Can't believe the difference in how clean my teeth are. I'm expecting a 'well cleaned' sticker off the dentist when I next go.

Got it from Sainsbury's at half price - £22.49 instead of £45. Thing being, saw it in John Lewis for £22.50 last week. I'm getting the impression that these toothbrushes are like sofas - if you pay full price - you've got a bad deal!


G


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

I got this one from Tesco last week, it's like brushing your teeth with a power tool compared to my old one, £30 half price
http://www.boots.com/en/Oral-B-Braun-Professional-Care-1000-Rechargeable-Electric-Toothbrush_952989/


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

A couple of my mates are dentists and they advised me to buy one as they claim that they can tell the difference between people that use them and those that don't when inspecting oral hygiene.

The itching that you get the first time you use them is fairly common and the toothbrushes themselves are set to a low power when you first buy them to minimise this. The power increases over time so that you get used to the feeling before they go flat out!

Seriously, Sonicare toothbrushes are awesome. I've been using them for years and wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, ive spoken to a couple of friends who have the sonicare ones and they say the same thing, it took a little while to get used to the vibrating sensation and the tickly teeth (if there is such a thing lol)

Im still in 2 minds about which one to get, I've got a dentist appt on monday I think I'll take a print out of the ones im considering and get her opinion on what will be best for my teeth, as i still have no idea lol


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Suzi Perry did a group test of electric toothbrushes on Gadget Show if that helps...

http://fwd.five.tv/clips/show/top-5-toothbrushes


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Vix


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I had and an ultrasonix one, now have a sonicare. Both are very good but i'd stick with sonicare now - one of them (i think it;s the untrasonix) has a 'new to ecectric toothbrush' feature where it ramps up the power over a week or two to stop 'itchy teeth' or bleeding gums. Argos often do the ultrasonix 1/2 price in their Jan sales if you want to wait.

Great things, in addition to cleaning better they have a built in timer.....it's amazing how long 2-3 minutes is when you're brushing, they definatly make me brush longer.


----------

